# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  La CHS aprueba un desembalse de 350hm3 para este año hidrológico.

## Miguel Angel RB

La Comisión de Desembalse del Segura hace un llamamiento para el uso responsable del agua y revisará en primavera el ritmo de los envíos 

La Comisión de Desembalses del río Segura de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) ha acordado hoy desembalsar entre 320 y 350 hectómetros cúbicos (hm3) de agua hasta finales del año hidrológico 2012-2013, revisables en primavera. El organismo, integrado principalmente por los representantes de distintas comunidades de regantes del río Segura, con toma en el río, desde Hellín hasta Rojales y de los usuarios de abastecimiento, ha celebrado su reunión de otoño. 

La Comisión de Desembalses ha constatado una reducción en las reservas con las que se programó finalizar el pasado año hidrológico, que a octubre de 2012 se situaban en 350 hm3, frente a los 400 previstos. Esto se debe a que 2011-2012 ha sido el segundo periodo más seco del decenio en la Cuenca del Segura, con solo 233 hm3 de aportaciones, frente a los 465 hm3 del año anterior. 

En los informes presentados en la cita de hoy se estima que durante el año actual se recibirán unas aportaciones de 292 hectómetros cúbicos. Así, si se cumple esta previsión, y se desembalsa la cifra acordada de entre 320 hm3 y 350 hm3, las reservas a finales de septiembre de 2013 se situarán entre los 290 hm3 y los 320 hm3, unos 50 hm3 menos que las existencias al inicio de este año hidrológico. 

Los usuarios han manifestado sus observaciones y sugerencias al programa prestándole conformidad unánime, con el ánimo de que se satisfagan sus necesidades y se pueda seguir un régimen de llenado y vaciado de los embalses compatibles con una regulación hiperanual que permita garantizar el recurso excedente para el año que viene.

*Fuente: CHS*

----------

